# New case wanted, Recommendations?



## Israar (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm actually after taking my system out of my MountainMod U2UFO case as I'm going for a better case instead, one that has better choice of cable management and looks good at the same time, also, looking for a full tower.

I have two cases in mind to be honest, albeit I do like one slightly more than the other 

Cases I like at present are as follows; Raidmax Sirius Case (Silver) and the Corsair Obsidian Series 800D.

I like the Corsair case better mostly for cable management and it looks more spacier for improvements on equipment I will be adding later on in the months to come, maybe long months lmao as I have higher priorities but still wish to finish my project 

I love the design on the Raidmax Sirius though, is there any way I can find a lovely case similar to the 800D but with a design as lovely and crisp as the Sirius?

If not I'd be willing if it ever come to it trying to at some point get a few designer tribal cuts done to the 800D perhaps, but it's all whether or not it would be worth it... Which in most cases I'd say it would be! 

Anyone know of some decent UK prices for the 800D? Also would anyone be willing to share some recommended cases on my requirements thus far? Opinions on my choices as well as opinions, pro's and con's of their input and my choices of cases?

Hope to hear from y'all soon 

--Lee


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

Is it possible to upgrade from a Mountain Mods?!?!?1

Have you checked out the Silverstone lineup? They may not be the greatest for cable management, but they have tons of space and are easily modded!


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 30, 2010)

Go for the 800D. I've yet to see ANYONE screw up a build in it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Go for the 800D. I've yet to see ANYONE screw up a build in it.



+1


----------



## adcom32 (Mar 30, 2010)

i like the raidmax but thats just my opinion


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2010)

Corsair 800D is a sweet ass case I'd get that any day.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Go for the 800D. I've yet to see ANYONE screw up a build in it.





DrPepper said:


> Corsair 800D is a sweet ass case I'd get that any day.



Sorry to say this, but the reason you haven't seen anyone screw it up is because its tard proof. I really dislike that case because anyone can build into it with ease. But I guess it's all down to what you like individually.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2010)

800D Bru!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 30, 2010)

Without a second thought... 800D.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Sorry to say this, but the reason you haven't seen anyone screw it up is because its tard proof. I really dislike that case because anyone can build into it with ease. But I guess it's all down to what you like individually.



I thought tard proof was good. My RV01 is a cable management nightmare and everything is 90 degrees clockwise so it's disorientating so for a newbie wouldn't be considered a good idea. Usually any case is good but there are sometimes a few iffy cases out there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

800D- I'd be all over that case if I just hadn't bought a CM 690/ had the cash.


----------



## Israar (Mar 30, 2010)

Cheers for the inputs guys, really appreciate it, I'm definitely more towards the 800D case, and as jellyrole said, it is really easy to build through that one, I'm not too shabby with cable management and building the rigs, though the case does make it a damn site easier to organise without much hassle.

The only thing I dislike about the case is the shoddy plain look of it, that's why I'm after some nice designs or so, hopefully if possible I can get some ideas similar to that of the Raidmax design 

If anyone has any ideas for tribal designs and wants to input them I'd be greatful, also if it comes to it and I end up getting the case and can get to mod it myself, for the ideas of people who input I'll most definitely contribute to concerning the case mod  -- Most likely I'll make some sort of plaque and have it on the case like a "Wall of Fame" kinda thing 

A little idea to come across, I love black/white designs, skulls, female designs, roses, thorns, wings, daggers, blood and various other bits and bats, I will take a picture later on or so of a picture of one of my t-shirts (I love the design on it and in time I'm going to possibly have it done on my back )

Again, thank you all for commenting and I hope I can get some ideas and maybe help with case modding, like preferable tools to use, etc 

[EDIT] Sorry jellyrole I missed my reply to you first like, I've not checked out the Silverstone lineup yet matey, as for an upgrade from a Mountain Mod, it sure is possible if you can consider any given reason to want to 

For me it's space, I want to get rid of the MM case I have because in honesty it's far too large for me, so I want a better looking case and a more convenient case, I love the MM it's just it doesn't really do it for me, if I want fast inside access, it's not possible, I have to unscrew 8 thumbscrews and move the case just to get inside it for a simple connection, I maul with Xbox's so if that means nothing to you then you can discard my reason for unscrewing the side and access 

--Lee


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 30, 2010)

or you could buy my HAF 932!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2010)

800D weighs a ton though.


----------



## Israar (Mar 30, 2010)

lucasweir said:


> or you could buy my HAF 932!



Hmm, I'll take that into consideration, that case is nice although I'm humming and arring at the moment haha 



Fourstaff said:


> 800D weighs a ton though.



Not a problem for me, I lift a lot of weight at work and my last rig, the ThermalTake Shark Series (Black) was my last case, that weighed around 15-20Kg with all the parts inside it and the water cooling 

Although I'll knock that I can't lift a ton! 

--Lee


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2010)

If I was in your shoes Israar I'd be fighting between the 700D and Silverstone's TJ07B - freaking love both cases.

The 700 is pretty much exactly the same as the 800D just doesn't have the window nor the hotswap caddy at the front.


----------



## Israar (Mar 30, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If I was in your shoes Israar I'd be fighting between the 700D and Silverstone's TJ07B - freaking love both cases.
> 
> The 700 is pretty much exactly the same as the 800D just doesn't have the window nor the hotswap caddy at the front.



Those are nice cases matey, I've just looked at both briefly although I think I'd be more viable for the hot swapping, as I tend to add and remove HDD's frequently when I'm accessing backups, files, and storing backups externally  -- So that would make things a little more easier for me 

Thinking about the Silverstone though, hmm... I'm not quite getting that eye candy wanting feel for the case if you get me?

--Lee


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2010)

Israar said:


> Those are nice cases matey, I've just looked at both briefly although I think I'd be more viable for the hot swapping, as I tend to add and remove HDD's frequently when I'm accessing backups, files, and storing backups externally  -- So that would make things a little more easier for me
> 
> Thinking about the Silverstone though, hmm... I'm not quite getting that eye candy wanting feel for the case if you get me?
> 
> --Lee



That's completely understandable, each to their own. I have a thing about really plain, simplistic cases without any bling. 

Good luck with your search, there may be some Lian Li's worth checkin' out.


----------



## Israar (Mar 30, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's completely understandable, each to their own. I have a thing about really plain, simplistic cases without any bling.
> 
> Good luck with your search, their may be some Lian Li's worth checkin' out.



I don't know what's up with me lately mate lol, I've just got a massive thing for tribals and in one sense the image bling for designs that is 

A good while back I prefered all the plain cases because I didn't want anything over the top, now it's the opposite hehe!

I'll check out the Lian Li's, I've seen a couple and I do like them, it's just finding one that really tickles my fancy 

Cheers though fella 

--Lee


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2010)

Never a problem, as for cheap prices on the 800D you can always check out my favourite sites...

eBuyer
Novatech
Scan
Aria
Kustom PCs
The Cool Shop


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2010)

Did a quick search and the cheapest I could find for the 800D was play.com @ £199.99. Never knew they started to sell higher end computing parts.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Did a quick search and the cheapest I could find for the 800D was play.com @ £199.99. Never knew they started to sell higher end computing parts.



Temporarily out of stock. Really surprised by Play's price - nice find White.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111805

Enjoy looking for it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 30, 2010)

Still gives you the option of ordering it though. I too am surprised by it as well, going to see what else they got around there.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 30, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Still gives you the option of ordering it though. I too am surprised by it as well, going to see what else they got around there.



I'm trying, but their site is really badly designed.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 30, 2010)

What about the Thermaltake Spedo?


----------



## Israar (Mar 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111805
> 
> Enjoy looking for it.



Thanks fella, I'll have a good look through all them when I've got the time like, maybe tomorrow or over the weekend 



WhiteLotus said:


> Did a quick search and the cheapest I could find for the 800D was play.com @ £199.99. Never knew they started to sell higher end computing parts.



Thanks White, you're a gent 

I'll keep track of prices but it wont be for a while until I get a new case, got a few things to do first like supporting the baby on the way and getting things for when the baby is born 



InnocentCriminal said:


> Never a problem, as for cheap prices on the 800D you can always check out my favourite sites...
> 
> eBuyer
> Novatech
> ...



Cheers buddy, you've been a real help for me mate! 



jellyrole said:


> What about the Thermaltake Spedo?



I've not actually checked that out yet matey, I'll give it a look at shortly  -- You've been a real help for me too, I appreciate all of this a lot guys, from all of you 



--Lee


----------

